# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Ever received an infraction from the Ubuntu staff?

## kevdog

Yep -- received my first tonight for calling a thread bogus.  Wondering if anybody else has received such a punishable offense?

----------


## LaRoza

No, but I am working on it. (jk)

I am sure if you were unfairly punished, it would be reviewed and corrected by the admins.

----------


## bruce89

3, 1 overturned after realisation of a mistake of the person dishing it out.

----------


## smartboyathome

I had gotten 1 before, and that was when I was jokingly posting a command but forgot to state it was a joke.  :Sad:

----------


## Lostincyberspace

I had a similar experience as smart boy but only got a warning. so I started a thread here with the same topic and big disclaimers all over it.

----------


## scxtt

i got one back in august 2006 - and i'm reminded of it every time i go to my "User CP" (i wish it would go away, it's expired).

----------


## ~LoKe

> *November 2nd, 2006* - Insulted Other Member(s) 
> *October 18th, 2006* - Inappropriate Language


 :Sad:

----------


## CCNA_student

Not yet.

----------


## -grubby

never gotten one to date

----------


## rustybronco

> Yep -- received my first tonight for calling a thread bogus.  Wondering if anybody else has received such a punishable offense?


Wondered what happened to that post...

----------


## sloggerkhan

I got one, but it was reversed. (Mistake, possibly due to poor writing on my part.)

That said, there are a couple things I've posted I thought might get them and which haven't.

----------


## LaRoza

> never gotten one to date


All in good time.  :Smile:

----------


## rabid9797

Reason: please keep images at maximum 800x600 pix or make a thumbnail.

----------


## adam.tropics

> Reason: please keep images at maximum 800x600 pix or make a thumbnail.


Seriously?

----------


## LaRoza

> Reason: please keep images at maximum 800x600 pix or make a thumbnail.


Did you post a 1280x1024 image or something?

----------


## rabid9797

> Did you post a 1280x1024 image or something?


posted a screen of my desk at full res(1280x800), not in the desktop thread

----------


## LaRoza

> posted a screen of my desk at full res(1280x800), not in the desktop thread


Tsk, tsk

People like you....make loading take longer.

----------


## EdThaSlayer

I have gotten some from other forums but not this forum. I do find it very hard to get reported though.

----------


## LaRoza

> I have gotten some from other forums but not this forum. I do find it very hard to get reported though.


Not really, I report all the time. I will search your threads  :Smile:

----------


## samjh

Got one for inappropriate language.

It was a tongue-in-cheek reply to what I considered a very odd question.  But admittedly the theme of the joke was adult-oriented.  :Wink:

----------


## mellowd

Not yet

----------


## hhhhhx

Ya, i got one for posting the ultomate bad bad command, jokingly ofcourse. And they made it so that all my posts had to be read by a moderator before it would get posted.  Eventually i just gave and made a new account. So im working on my been count now    :Sad:

----------


## adam.tropics

> Ya, i got one for posting the ultomate bad bad command, jokingly ofcourse. And they made it so that all my posts had to be read by a moderator before it would get posted.  Eventually i just gave and made a new account. So im working on my been count now


Pretty sure the new account would get you an infraction these days under those circumstances!

----------


## Kingsley

> Ya, i got one for posting the ultomate bad bad command, jokingly ofcourse. And they made it so that all my posts had to be read by a moderator before it would get posted.  Eventually i just gave and made a new account. So im working on my been count now


I've done the same thing a while ago but my post got politely edited. I guess some moderators are much more strict than others.  :Think:

----------


## MalfunctioningMartian

I got a temporary kickban on the offtopic irc channel. For joking about rm. (Not to anyone asking for help)

----------


## bwtranch

Happened to me once and I'd do it again. She and I'm sure it was a she, wanted to hack someone else's driver without even trying to contact the programmer. It is a bit on the edge I know, but open source doesn't exactly mean you can do anything you feel like. Yeah, I guess I was a little too harsh.  :Sad:

----------


## overdrank

Not to date.  :Smile:

----------


## kelvin spratt

I got 2 on 1 thread a new Member asked a question regarding Automatix and was  flamed he was getting very stressed by this attackers as he only wanted an answer to his question, And as I'm against bullying I Chimed in and went a bit over top in His/Her defence and managed to step on foot of a member of the forum staff as well. which end ended up with 2 temp infractions, Lessons learned from that?  Would I do It again! Yes I can't tolerate  Bullies and dictators.

----------


## OffHand

I got 5 so far....

----------


## bobbocanfly

None yet but i have had one post edited because of inappropriate language.

----------


## odiseo77

I had one post in the backyard deleted and sent to the jail along with the post of the user I was arguing with (not sure if it counts as an infraction)  :Think:

----------


## Bachstelze

> Reason: please keep images at maximum 800x600 pix or make a thumbnail.


I see no warning or infraction in your profile... Just having a post edited does not count  :Wink:

----------


## rune0077

Two. One for offending another member, another for inappropriate language.

----------


## nonewmsgs

i have not earned infraction or any of these new thanks things.  see what happens what i stop coming in quite as much?

----------


## rune0077

Interesting question: do mods and forum staff also receive warnings? Not trying to fight the power here or anything (okay, maybe a little bit  :Smile: ), just a thought.

----------


## kevdog

Not only did I receive an infraction -- my post that I received the infraction with was deleted!!!  Seriously Im really mad about the whole thing -- (Ok I will calm down) -- but when I make comments about information that was presented that was totally false and misleading, I'm thinking the moderator should at least review the content that I was complaining about.  Sure give me an infraction, but at least review the content of the information I was claiming to be "bogus".  I guess I just expected more from the admin staff.  Many of the staff I dont know personally, but I have responded to in various threads.  Most of them are very wise and informative.  Overall I think they do a great job.  Its just this situation really bugs me!

----------


## Dr Small

I have never gotten one, and hope that I never do!
I try to get along with everyone, and be helpful  :Smile:

----------


## K.Mandla

Moving from the Cafe to Resolution Center, since the OPer seems to be discussing the original infraction.

As a side note, anybody who wants their first infraction, PM me and I'll help you out at no cost.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kevdog

Since my thread was moved for discussing the original infraction (and other things), I wish the admin giving me the infraction would respond -- since now its in the resolution center??

----------

